# Channel 7 Television Show



## southernstar (16/3/10)

Hi 

I was wondering if you might be able to help me? 

I am from a television company called Southern Star and were currently casting for a new entertainment show on Channel 7.  

Im on the search for a happily married couple in which one half loves home brewing but their partner does not share the same enthusiasm for it! 

Do any of you know anyone who might fit this description who would enjoy being on a fun TV show? 

The filming would take approximately just 1 day at the couples house (if that suits them) and one of the couple will win a prize! 

Please do get in touch ASAP if you, or anyone you know might be interested [email protected] and 0292028984



Thanks so much



Katie


----------



## Phoney (16/3/10)

What's the prize?


----------



## southernstar (16/3/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> What's the prize?




Varies depending on the couple taking part. We are currently in the casting process so this decision hasn't been finalised by the producers. The couples who make the final studio show will also be paid.

If you know anyone who would be chatty on camera and a couple that fit this description please get in touch!

Emailing me would be better - [email protected]

Thanks so much!


----------



## BrenosBrews (16/3/10)

Homebrewing gets it's own reality show? This could be interesting!


----------



## mckenry (16/3/10)

southernstar said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if you might be able to help me?
> 
> ...


Chap Chap & his goat.


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/10)

hmmm i recon that would just about be 70% of blokes on AHB!

i might run this past my missus.


----------



## Supra-Jim (16/3/10)

mckenry said:


> Chap Chap & his goat.



Not more saltwater brewing????  

Cheers SJ

edit: sppelinz!


----------



## gava (16/3/10)

Oh yeah i can see the conversion now.. "You know how you hate me doing homebrew, well we can get a camera crew in our face for a full day and talk about it... how's that sound" ......... "hello...?"........... "why am I outside and the doors locked?"


----------



## southernstar (16/3/10)

Well actually it would give your wife a chance to give their point of view with why they're fed up with it! Think the wives would actually enjoy it. Definitely suggest it to them and i can answer any questions you want on phone or email


----------



## southernstar (16/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> hmmm i recon that would just about be 70% of blokes on AHB!
> 
> i might run this past my missus.




Great - yeah you should! If you guys are happy in front of a camera i can guarantee you'd enjoy the experience!


----------



## gava (16/3/10)

my wife doesn't mind it which is alright but I always get the question "When is this going to be 'cheaper' for us"  oh plus my wife is pregnant doubt she'd want tv cameras in her face 

good luck to anyone that gives this a go.. I'd watch this for sure.



southernstar said:


> Well actually it would give your wife a chance to give their point of view with why they're fed up with it! Think the wives would actually enjoy it. Definitely suggest it to them and i can answer any questions you want on phone or email


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/10)

Southern Star, dissolving the marriages of homebrewers one reality TV show at a time. :lol:


----------



## QldKev (16/3/10)

meow


----------



## Maple (16/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i might run this past my missus.


Hey Bretto, when you do talk to SWMBO about it - FILM IT. Send it in, you'll secure the part fersure.... you may need to edit the blood and language part, or give it an appropriate rating....


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/10)

Maple said:


> Hey Bretto, when you do talk to SWMBO about it - FILM IT. Send it in, you'll secure the part fersure.... you may need to edit the blood and language part, or give it an appropriate rating....


I can record the phone conversation i'll have with her shortly reminder her that im off to beer judging course tonight, will be home late, arrive home with lots of grain that she didnt know i was buying, and then mention that i want to go on a reality TV show.

oh and add in the fact that im taking a day off for the Big Barleywine brew day sometime around easter.

yup, at least a M+ rating.


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

gava said:


> Oh yeah i can see the conversion now.. "You know how you hate me doing homebrew, well we can get a camera crew in our face for a full day and talk about it... how's that sound" ......... "hello...?"........... "why am I outside and the doors locked?"




Actually laughed out loud.


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/10)

hmm just had the conversation.....
"what!...Why?... but you havent finished the lanscaping....the place is a mess...." etc etc.


meanwhile leading with that was a good idea, me heading off to bjcp tonight didnt even seem to rate a raised eyebrow!


----------



## randyrob (16/3/10)

Damn I'm out, my partner loves the beer i brew in the bathtub.


----------



## jbirbeck (16/3/10)

ran it past my other half, the only concern was that we would say something a little controversial...I suspect if we do it we will be the couple that raises the ire of the public  and you'll see us on the ads with evil music. :lol:


----------



## southernstar (16/3/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> ran it past my other half, the only concern was that we would say something a little controversial...I suspect if we do it we will be the couple that raises the ire of the public  and you'll see us on the ads with evil music. :lol:




It's not live - so we'd cut out anything too controversial! Give me an email if you want to know more...


----------



## sinkas (16/3/10)

is this a new series of "When hobbies go bad"


----------



## drsmurto (16/3/10)

Reality TV


----------



## Peteoz77 (16/3/10)

I might be interested... I'll send you an email this evening when I get home.


----------



## cwbrown07 (16/3/10)

I reckon this must be for "the Marriage Ref"... any prizes for guessing the show...?


----------



## razz (16/3/10)

Don't tell me, let me guess. The filming starts on April 1st.


----------



## marksfish (16/3/10)

what about a missus who doesnt mind the brewing but always bitches about me drinking what i brew


----------



## zoidbergmerc (16/3/10)

marksfish said:


> what about a missus who doesnt mind the brewing but always bitches about me drinking what i brew



Yeah I get that a lot too... What's she so bent out of shape about? It's not like I threw up in her handbag and peed in her shoes.


----------



## Pollux (16/3/10)

Interesting concept, I'd be in but both the wife and I have an aversion to cameras.......

You'd have to remember to try and find a gay or lesbian couple too, all reality shows need a gay or lesbian couple, just to ensure there is no discrimination....


----------



## Doc (16/3/10)

I fit the profile, but think I'm already over-exposed 

Doc


----------



## Tony (16/3/10)

i wonder if its a Master Brewer show..... kinda like master chef?


----------



## gava (16/3/10)

THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!!!!!!



Tony said:


> i wonder if its a Master Brewer show..... kinda like master chef?


----------



## Maple (16/3/10)

Tony said:


> i wonder if its a Master Brewer show..... kinda like master chef?


Or even like Big Brother, but big brewer is not listening (CUB board is really BB, and decides on who goes....)


----------



## HoppingMad (16/3/10)

The contact details appear to be Sydney - so this would be filming NSW only?

Pretty much fit the profile, but reckon you'd have to edit out most of what my wife would say on camera. 

Wouldn't be fit for a 'G' or 'PG' timeslot! :lol: 

Can commiserate with your circumstances CM2. I have a 110L pot and a bunch of cornie kegs (courtesy of Ross' Xmas Deal) I haven't told the missus about yet.

Telling her on camera there's more beer gear in the shed? That would make for interesting TV! Watch out Jerry Springer!

Hopper.


----------



## Wonderwoman (16/3/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Reality TV




OMG I love it!

back on topic... I guess that your requirements exclude any female brewers as it's unlikley that you're gonna find their partner (if male) upset about their brewing


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (16/3/10)

Maybe Ten will launch a competing show: "So You Think You Can Brew"


----------



## Tony (16/3/10)

wonderwoman said:


> I guess that your requirements exclude any female brewers as it's unlikley that you're gonna find their partner (if male) upset about their brewing



Only if your brewing west coast cooler clones! Thats not really beer though is it.


----------



## raven19 (16/3/10)

Fortunately my wife understands my brewing obsession.


----------



## marksfish (16/3/10)

Survivor-homebrew coming soon.


----------



## southernstar (16/3/10)

Doc said:


> I fit the profile, but think I'm already over-exposed
> 
> Doc




Hey

What do you mean over exposed? You could be great?!


----------



## southernstar (16/3/10)

HoppingMad said:


> The contact details appear to be Sydney - so this would be filming NSW only?
> 
> Pretty much fit the profile, but reckon you'd have to edit out most of what my wife would say on camera.
> 
> ...



We're filming anywhere in Australia - email me!


----------



## southernstar (16/3/10)

wonderwoman said:


> OMG I love it!
> 
> back on topic... I guess that your requirements exclude any female brewers as it's unlikley that you're gonna find their partner (if male) upset about their brewing




A female brewer with a husband that didnt like it would be fantastic! But only if the husband didnt like it...


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (16/3/10)

How about:

"My Brewery Rules"
"Two and a half brews"
"Desperate Housebrewers"


----------



## Supra-Jim (16/3/10)

southernstar said:


> A female brewer with a husband that didnt like it would be fantastic! But only if the husband didnt like it...



That's a brave man who goes on national television to talk about how his wife brews, and he doesn't like it!!!!! :lol: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Siborg (16/3/10)

southernstar said:


> A female brewer with a husband that didnt like it would be fantastic! But only if the husband didnt like it...


I think you'd be hard pressed to find a bloke who would object to his missus brewing beer.

I'd definitely watch this... especially if a member of these forums was on the show!

Southernstar, be sure to keep us posted


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

I'd _only_ watch it if it was someone from here - and even then only if they weren't a douchebag.

Sounds pretty tawdry, really.


----------



## nathanR (16/3/10)

why does your partner have to not like you brewing ?

you would have to be a brave man/woman to go on national t.v and get in to an argument with your partner in front of the country 

either you or your partner will be made out to be a knob and that is never good


----------



## southernstar (16/3/10)

nathanR said:


> why does your partner have to not like you brewing ?
> 
> you would have to be a brave man/woman to go on national t.v and get in to an argument your partner in front of the country
> 
> either you or your partner will be made out to be a knob and that is never good




No that's not the point of the show at all. We don't want anyone to look stupid and the couple won't get into an argument! We definitely dont want any bad feeling. The idea is to make a fun video package of the couple at home with one of their own brewery and the other who has to put up with it!


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

Let us know when the episode about the woman who buys too many pairs of shoes is on. Sounds awesome.


----------



## .DJ. (16/3/10)

bum said:


> I'd _only_ watch it if it was someone from here - and even then only if they weren't a douchebag.
> 
> Sounds pretty tawdry, really.



Do you _EVER_ have anything positive to add?


----------



## nathanR (16/3/10)

I will let you film at my house then if you "upgrade" my brewery all I currently have is a plastic tub and some pots and most of my brewing is done in the kitchen 

I will settle for a complete stainless steel brewing rig in the new shed and a nice brewing fridge as my fee .... oh and a keg set up to go with the bar you are installing


----------



## bcp (16/3/10)

southernstar said:


> No that's not the point of the show at all. We don't want anyone to look stupid and the couple won't get into an argument! We definitely dont want any bad feeling. The idea is to make a fun video package of the couple at home with one of their own brewery and the other who has to put up with it!


Of course. There's no real drama in conflict. I mean have you ever seen a movie or play or tv show where arguments happen? They won't want to capture idiosyncrasies, they aren't interesting. They selectively edit out all this stuff, and you will be there in the editing room, I'm sure, to make sure you're presented in a fun and balanced way.


----------



## browndog (16/3/10)

.DJ. said:


> Do you _EVER_ have anything positive to add?




No he does not.


----------



## MarkBastard (16/3/10)

.DJ. said:


> Do you _EVER_ have anything positive to add?



Positivity isn't the domain of the 4chan training-wheel Mensa troll. :lol:


----------



## Dazza_devil (16/3/10)

I'd luv to see a woman put up with the mess I make when I brew.
I totally take over the house with beer stuff on brew day, bottle cleaning day and bottling day, everything else gets put on hold.
Any woman would definitely not like it and it would be tough titties, same goes with any necessary finances needed for gear. That's why I choose to live alone, they are too frigin bossy and think they own the place.


----------



## petesbrew (16/3/10)

L_Bomb said:


> How about:
> 
> "My Brewery Rules"
> "Two and a half brews"
> "Desperate Housebrewers"


I got a better one.

"Case Swap"


----------



## andytork (16/3/10)

Do I get the chance to vote out the wife ?


----------



## Pennywise (16/3/10)

andytork said:


> Do I get the chance to vote out the wife ?




:lol: Gold


----------



## Dazza_devil (16/3/10)

I'll do it and Lara Bingle can play the domineering wife. That's gotta get ratings.


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

.DJ. said:


> Do you _EVER_ have anything positive to add?


 Dunno. Ask a noob. Then ask them if they know who you or Browndog are.


----------



## Katherine (16/3/10)

Boagsy said:


> I'd luv to see a woman put up with the mess I make when I brew.
> I totally take over the house with beer stuff on brew day, bottle cleaning day and bottling day, everything else gets put on hold.
> Any woman would definitely not like it and it would be tough titties, same goes with any necessary finances needed for gear. That's why I choose to live alone, they are too frigin bossy and think they own the place.



Have a nice life with your hand dude!


----------



## Dazza_devil (16/3/10)

Katie said:


> Have a nice life with your hand dude!




I don't need to live with a bitch to get laid mate.


----------



## zoidbergmerc (16/3/10)

Boagsy said:


> I don't need to live with a bitch to get laid mate.



BAM!


----------



## Pollux (16/3/10)

LOL, a touch bitter there Boagsy??? 


I don't see what the issue is with living with a significant other and brewing, it's all about mutual respect and compromise. I don't ask how much the high end wool my wife knits with costs, or how much her new body jewellery cost. She does the same for my brewing. 

As for the time used for brewing, seeing as though any time I spend in the brewery results in me having the little one with me (she is a determined "special jobber") my wife is happy, this allows her to sit and either knit or read in peace if she wishes, although often we all end up in the brewery either playing with a ball in the backyard or if the weather is a bit off singing kids songs while taking care of odd jobs that need doing.


----------



## Dazza_devil (16/3/10)

Pollux said:


> LOL, a touch bitter there Boagsy???
> 
> 
> I don't see what the issue is with living with a significant other and brewing, it's all about mutual respect and compromise. I don't ask how much the high end wool my wife knits with costs, or how much her new body jewellery cost. She does the same for my brewing.
> ...




You are right Pollux,
they aren't all bitches.


----------



## petesbrew (16/3/10)

Geez, Boagzy, you're missing out.
See the fun part is when you've got an hours worth of bottle clinking, while the wife watches Desperate Cougartown, Law & NCIS.
And you're opening & closing doors, going in and out with fermenters full of priming liquid and bleach & shit.
All this time, you're trying not to make too much noise. Then out comes the comment "If I hear that door open one more time I'm gonna f...ing scream".
Ah the joys of bottling night.


----------



## browndog (16/3/10)

bum said:


> Dunno. Ask a noob. Then ask them if they know who you or Browndog are.



SNAP


----------



## Katherine (16/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> Geez, Boagzy, you're missing out.
> See the fun part is when you've got an hours worth of bottle clinking, while the wife watches Desperate Cougartown, Law & NCIS.
> And you're opening & closing doors, going in and out with fermenters full of priming liquid and bleach & shit.
> All this time, you're trying not to make too much noise. Then out comes the comment "If I hear that door open one more time I'm gonna f...ing scream".
> Ah the joys of bottling night.



All the reason to get into kegging Pete!


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> All this time, you're trying not to make too much noise. Then out comes the comment "If I hear that door open one more time I'm gonna f...ing scream".



Try having a rear security door without one of those 'gas pump' closers. BOOOOOM every time i step outside. h34r:


----------



## .DJ. (16/3/10)

bum said:


> Dunno. Ask a noob. Then ask them if they know who you or Browndog are.


I have no idea what you are talking about...


----------



## zoidbergmerc (16/3/10)

Pollux said:


> As for the time used for brewing, seeing as though any time I spend in the brewery results in me having the little one with me (she is a determined "special jobber") my wife is happy, this allows her to sit and either knit or read in peace if she wishes, although often we all end up in the brewery either playing with a ball in the backyard or if the weather is a bit off singing kids songs while taking care of odd jobs that need doing.



FarQ, do you live in play school magic happy fun land or something? If my life was like that I'd proboally have diabetes by now.


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

.DJ. said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about...


 I know.


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/10)

h34r: how about keeping it on topic 

:icon_offtopic: 
although you lot do sounds like old married couples :lol:


----------



## winkle (16/3/10)

GLS

Edit: _(he'll do his own promos)_


----------



## Nick JD (16/3/10)

http://www.southernstarentertainment.com.a...ws&Itemid=5


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

So is homebrewing a 'wacky hobby'?


----------



## Wonderwoman (16/3/10)

Nick JD said:


> http://www.southernstarentertainment.com.a...ws&Itemid=5



so I guess homebrewing comes under "wacky hobbies"... or do they want partners who think it's a "disgusting habbit" h34r:

edit - beaten by bum!


----------



## QldKev (16/3/10)

What if I normally brew in the nude, would this be ok?

QldKev


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

wonderwoman said:


> beaten by bum!


 Then they might like you for another episode!


----------



## gregs (16/3/10)

QldKev said:


> What if I normally brew in the nude, would this be ok?
> 
> QldKev



Have you waxed yet? :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/3/10)

QldKev said:


> What if I normally brew in the nude, would this be ok?
> 
> QldKev



Eeeww! Thanks for that Kev, glad you refrained at my brew day :lol: .

Andrew


----------



## gregs (16/3/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Eeeww! Thanks for that Kev, glad you refrained at my brew day :lol: .
> 
> Andrew



Who wants to see a carpet brew beer?


----------



## Duff (16/3/10)

If Ned Bunyip does not get this part I'll be really pissed.

It is time the Bunyip is unleashed to mainstream viewers :lol: 

Come north to Port Douglas Channel 7.


----------



## pyrobrewer (16/3/10)

Reminds me of that movie Subdivision that was filmed here in Hervey Bay. I provided some props for the filming. The central thing about the main character was he made shit home brew. I asked why he couldnt have made good beer instead. But they would much rather reinforce the stereotype thank you very much.

Chances are this will be more of the same, sadly


----------



## QldKev (16/3/10)

gregs said:


> Who wants to see a carpet brew beer?



But it's shag pile :blink: 

Bastards!

QldKev


----------



## bcp (16/3/10)

pyrobrewer said:


> Reminds me of that movie Subdivision that was filmed here in Hervey Bay. I provided some props for the filming. The central thing about the main character was he made shit home brew. I asked why he couldnt have made good beer instead. But they would much rather reinforce the stereotype thank you very much.
> 
> Chances are this will be more of the same, sadly


Yes, they'll be after the bottle bombs and fusel-alcohol brewed cliche. 

But QlkKev - 'the naked home brewer and the wife at breaking point ' - now that's promo material! Wouldn't need bottle bombs for laughs.


----------



## QldKev (16/3/10)

bcp said:


> Yes, they'll be after the bottle bombs and fusel-alcohol brewed cliche.
> 
> But QlkKev - 'the naked home brewer and the wife at breaking point ' - now that's promo material! Wouldn't need bottle bombs for laughs.




Should see how I measure mash in temps  

Sorry, no more off topic :lol: 

QldKev


----------



## gregs (16/3/10)

QldKev said:


> But it's shag pile :blink:
> 
> Bastards!
> 
> QldKev



Come on Kev get it off for channel 7, these pricks think they have the makings of a show but as usual they are so far removed from what the general public would like to see that I think turning you down would be a great mistake.

So wax up and let the show begin.


----------



## nathanR (16/3/10)

has any body seen what sort of quality t.v this is check out the promo


----------



## gregs (16/3/10)

QldKev said:


> Should see how I measure mash in temps
> 
> Sorry, no more off topic :lol:
> 
> QldKev



And I thought you were measuring your boil volumes. :lol:


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

as if i didnt hate channel 7 enough. if they start fking with my beloved beer brewing passion i will boycot these pricks completely. if only we could get the v8s back on channel 10 (which is the same frign thing cos the took almost everyone from 10 to 7 except they added that WANKER beretta to the show) and they have absolutely NO respect for the afl - delayed broadcast on friday night U DICKHEADS. for christ sakes dont completely screw everything thats important to an aussie bloke - fast cars, footy AND NOW beer,piss off u morons, leave us alone. take the message back to them southernstar, they're not wanted.....not be me anyway - am i alone??

matt


----------



## Katherine (16/3/10)

Duff said:


> If Ned Bunyip does not get this part I'll be really pissed.
> 
> It is time the Bunyip is unleashed to mainstream viewers :lol:
> 
> Come north to Port Douglas Channel 7.



Now that I would watch!


----------



## dpadden (16/3/10)

thesunsettree said:


> as if i didnt hate channel 7 enough. if they start fking with my beloved beer brewing passion *i will boycot these pricks completely*. if only we could get the v8s back on channel 10 (which is the same frign thing cos the took almost everyone from 10 to 7 except they added that WANKER beretta to the show) and they have absolutely NO respect for the afl - delayed broadcast on friday night U DICKHEADS. for christ sakes dont completely screw everything thats important to an aussie bloke - fast cars, footy AND NOW beer,piss off u morons, leave us alone. take the message back to them southernstar, they're not wanted.....not be me anyway - am i alone??
> 
> matt



Something tells me they won't miss you Matt.....


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

Paddo said:


> Something tells me they won't miss you Matt.....




no, but i will feel better about myself.


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

pyrobrewer said:


> Reminds me of that movie Subdivision that was filmed here in Hervey Bay. I provided some props for the filming. The central thing about the main character was he made shit home brew. I asked why he couldnt have made good beer instead. But they would much rather reinforce the stereotype thank you very much.
> 
> Chances are this will be more of the same, sadly


 I dunno. The more convoluted and involved the brewing seems to the layman the more it fits into their premise.


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

Paddo said:


> Something tells me they won't miss you Matt.....




this is why tv stations keep rolling out shit programming. ppl sit in front of it in a vegetative state and absorb it all like sponges, not willing to challenge them to present quality. tv stations love it cost the cost factors in producing this tripe is 3 parts of u know what by comparison, while sponsor dollars go higher and higher ultimately passed on to consumer. remember when tv shows were entertaining with actors, writer, creators, skilled production, talent etc. 

.......and,,,,,stepping off of soap box.....................now

:icon_cheers: :blink: B)


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

thesunsettree said:


> remember when tv shows were entertaining with actors, writer, creators, skilled production, talent etc.


 No. I must have missed that bit.


----------



## Katherine (16/3/10)

bum said:


> No. I must have missed that bit.



Come on Bum! Pacific Drive Rocked!


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

bum said:


> No. I must have missed that bit.




guess u did bum,too bad all u can remember is what we've got now. uh uh uh, i am off soapbox

matt


----------



## praxis178 (16/3/10)

Katie said:


> Come on Bum! Pacific Drive Rocked!


Pacific what?


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

Katie said:


> Come on Bum! Pacific Drive Rocked!


 Oh yeah. I have vivid memories of Simone Buchanan in that. Or was that Chances? Probably Chances now that I dwell on the nature of those vivid memories.


----------



## Katherine (16/3/10)

bum said:


> Oh yeah. I have vivid memories of Simone Buchanan in that. Or was that Chances? Probably Chances now that I dwell on the nature of those vivid memories.



No she was on Pacific Drive... Her name was laura..


----------



## gregs (16/3/10)

thesunsettree said:


> this is why tv stations keep rolling out shit programming. ppl sit in front of it in a vegetative state and absorb it all like sponges, not willing to challenge them to present quality. tv stations love it cost the cost factors in producing this tripe is 3 parts of u know what by comparison, while sponsor dollars go higher and higher ultimately passed on to consumer. remember when tv shows were entertaining with actors, writer, creators, skilled production, talent etc.
> 
> .......and,,,,,stepping off of soap box.....................now
> 
> :icon_cheers: :blink: B)




Stay on the soap box Sun never a truer word spoken.

These TV producers shit me more than our politicians do, I hate the content of Australian TV, its mostly rubbish and the unfortunate thing is they know they produce rubbish but they dont care.

Thank god for books. :beerbang:


----------



## Katherine (16/3/10)

gregs said:


> Stay on the soap box Sun never a truer word spoken.
> 
> These TV producers shit me more than our politicians do, I hate the content of Australian TV, its mostly rubbish and the unfortunate thing is they know they produce rubbish but they dont care.
> 
> Thank god for books. :beerbang:



Try Wilfred on Monday nights that is funny. Other than that my tv collects dust!


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

gregs said:


> Stay on the soap box Sun' never a truer word spoken.
> 
> These TV producers shit me more than our politicians do, I hate the content of Australian TV, it's mostly rubbish and the unfortunate thing is they know they produce rubbish but they don't care.
> 
> Thank god for books. :beerbang:



amen. thank god i'm not on my pat

matt


----------



## marksfish (16/3/10)

not only do the networks produce crap programs they recycle them with a aussie no talent host.


----------



## gregs (16/3/10)

Katie said:


> Try Wilfred on Monday nights that is funny. Other than that my tv collects dust!



I dont think we can get that show here Kate, but as you said the TVS a dust collector, hence here I am typing away to all the AHBers that put a smile on my face. :icon_cheers: 

Cheers. Gregs.


----------



## Nick JD (16/3/10)

gregs said:


> Thank god for books. :beerbang:



Thank God for a fast internet connection and "copyright-ignore" Chinese Youtubes ... :icon_chickcheers: 

I've usually watched the entire series before Channel 7,9,10 (and all the rest) even starts advertising it. 

TV is as dead as newspapers. The TV is dead, long live the Internet.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/3/10)

gregs said:


> I don't think we can get that show here Kate, but as you said the TV'S a dust collector, hence here I am typing away to all the AHB'ers that put a smile on my face. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers. Gregs.



Yeah mate even Bundiappolis gets SBS. Wilfred is absolutely piss funny.


cheers


----------



## Tony (16/3/10)

I would not be seen dead on this show! And i would not watch the show if it was it just it or Greys Labotomy.... the TV would be off.


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

Tony said:


> I would not be seen dead on this show! And i would not watch the show if it was it just it or Greys Labotomy.... the TV would be off.




hear hear


----------



## Phoney (16/3/10)

bcp said:


> Yes, they'll be after the bottle bombs and fusel-alcohol brewed cliche.



Yep. I can just picture fuming Lion Nathan & CUB marketing execs threatening to pull their advertising from Ch.7 if they start featuring an All-Grain brewer who proudly boasts that he cant stand drinking mega-swill over his award winning craft beer...


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> Yep. I can just picture fuming Lion Nathan & CUB marketing execs threatening to pull their advertising from Ch.7 if they start featuring an All-Grain brewer who proudly boasts that he cant stand drinking mega-swill over his award winning craft beer...




yeah exactly, these dumb shows are in the exact same vein as these stupid fcks shock jocks. they'll claim to be on the edge yet some how the line will be towed so deep in the water the idiot sponsors suck it all up while the numbnuts around the water cooler crap on about "hey did u hear when kyle said blah blah..........boring. wouldnt mind betting this will be the resurection of that imbecile kyle.. hey that rhymes


matt


----------



## jiesu (16/3/10)

Hmm more shit television, just what we need. So Marriage ref bombs in the states and they are pretty damn stupid what do you think is going to happen with an even more discerning Aussie audience? Yasmin needs a husband anyone? Remember that, Probably not it only lasted 1 episode. I often wonder why commercial channels refuse to have more then 1 or 2 even half well contructed/scripted shows at a time?

My advice, AVOID. 
Sorry southern star, stick with blue water high.


edit: speeling.


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/3/10)

daft templar said:


> an even more discerning Aussie audience?


----------



## QldKev (16/3/10)

So am I still missing something??

You want to come into our house to film out life in the homebrew scene and cause controversy with our loved ones, doing what we enjoy doing, causing no harm for anyone. At the end of this full days labor you are not sure what we should receive as a gift, nor if we will even be paid for it. I assume any accident liability being in our places, would be for us to consider.

Under these conditions you are welcome to come work at our workshop any time, but I do have a question; can you run a decent weld?; can you partner machine parts within specification as we turn their character against you. Cause after we have had many people in to labor for us, we may elect to pay for the best laborer. Then we will sell the components you have built to the highest bidder and pocket the profits.

maybe I should go back to my original comments; 'meow'


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

daft templar said:


> Hmm more shit television, just what we need. So Marriage ref bombs in the states and they are pretty damn stupid what do you think is going to happen with an even more discerning Aussie audience? Yasmin needs a husband anyone? Remember that, Probably not it only lasted 1 episode. I often wonder why commercial channels refuse to have more then 1 or 2 even half well contructed/scripted shows at a time?
> 
> My advice, AVOID.
> Sorry southern star, stick with blue water high.
> ...




daft templar,
i pray, to the god i dont believe in, that u and i arent alone in AVOIDING this. watching this would be like seeing a great big pile of dog shit on the foot path and saying "hang on a minute, i gotta run home and put on my best and most expensive pair of shoes", then dash back to said footpath and tramping back and forth repeatedly in said dog shit

matt


----------



## Tony (16/3/10)

QldKev said:


> So am I still missing something??
> 
> You want to come into our house to film out life in the homebrew scene and cause controversy with our loved ones, doing what we enjoy doing, causing no harm for anyone. At the end of this full days labor you are not sure what we should receive as a gift, nor if we will even be paid for it. I assume any accident liability being in our places, would be for us to consider.
> 
> Under these conditions you are welcome to come work at our workshop any time, but I do have a question; can you run a decent weld?; can you partner machine parts within specification as we turn their character against you. Cause after we have had many people in to labor for us, we may elect to pay for the best laborer. Then we will sell the components you have built to the highest bidder and pocket the profits.



Ahhh yes its the hated +1 

we are home brewers!

We will not be used as pawns to line Jerry Seinfelds pockets in the name of comedy!

i think there are plenty of "wacky hobby" people out there who will be happy to be made look like idiots on TV.... not us!

Perhaps the TV channels should consider something interesting and educational to put on for people to watch..... id be on that! plenty others to..... lots of very smart, well educated people on here who have a lot to offer. I dont think this show offers much at all!


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

Tony said:


> Ahhh yes its the hated +1
> 
> we are home brewers!
> 
> ...



aahhh!! tony ,i could ride ur leg like a randy dachsund. these stupid fks only want to exploit homebrewers like the one armed chimp at the local zoo. southernstar, many of us arent interested (i say many of us cos i certainly don't claim to represent all of us). quite honestly i think the less mainstream knows about us the better.

cheers
matt


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

Tony said:


> Ahhh yes its the hated +1
> 
> we are home brewers!
> 
> We will not be used as pawns to line Jerry Seinfelds pockets in the name of comedy!


 Seriously? I guarantee at least 10 people from here have emailed already.

Can't verify that, of course. But I am positive it is true (I truly hope this positivity appeases my detractors).


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

bum said:


> Seriously? I guarantee at least 10 people from here have emailed already.
> 
> Can't verify that, of course. But I am positive it is true (I truly hope this positivity appeases my detractors).




bum,

ur prob right. i would be excited that this would be a low percentage. 10 ppl out of how many?


matt


----------



## Beerbuoy (16/3/10)

southernstar said:


> Well actually it would give your wife a chance to give their point of view with why they're fed up with it!


Are you joking?? 70% of homebrewers or male Australians will avoid that situation at all cost, the remaining 30% must be either single or gay.



southernstar said:


> the couple at home with one of their own brewery and the other who has to put up with it!


Let me guess, you don't drink beer do you??.............. Put Up With It!!!.................... OOhhhhhh I just got it, you're the wife and you're husband wants to homebrew, thats what going on here.


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

2685 or so views (I'm drunk and forgot already). Ignore the multiple views and you've easy got a respectable percentage with 10 emails when compared to normal cold-call statistics.


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

bum said:


> 2685 or so views (I'm drunk and forgot already). Ignore the multiple views and you've easy got a respectable percentage with 10 emails when compared to normal cold-call statistics.




10 divided by 2685 = 0.387%, yeah big percentage, no disrepect bum especially since ur drunk. i have been drunk, once or twice before

matt


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

thesunsettree said:


> 10 divided by 2685 = 0.387%, yeah big percentage, no disrepect bum especially since ur drunk. i have been drunk, once or twice before
> 
> matt


 Now must be one of those times if you're suggesting each of those views is a single individual. Yeah?


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

bum said:


> Now must be one of those times if you're suggesting each of those views is a single individual. Yeah?




by all means add the variable, however i was asking for member numbers, not thread views, but whatever

matt


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

so you think you can brew, number 1 fan - bum???


----------



## rendo (16/3/10)

Shows that rocked whilst growing up in the 80's

Magnum P.I.
The A-Team
Columbo
Murder she wrote
moonlighting (cybil shepard .... :icon_drool2: )
Alf (80's?)
Different Strokes (no..it wasnt a p0rno!)
family ties
Greatest American Hero
Quantum Leap (80's?/90s?)
MASH
Hogan's Heroes (reruns)
Married with Children
raven and any other dodgy martial art [email protected]
WWF @ 11pm at night (when allowed to stay up late on a school night)

and so so so so so much more.....you tube rocks for looking up the intro's to all these shows, brings back incredible memories, bad hair styles, hilarious!!! Go look up the A-team or Magnum P.I..

haha




Katie said:


> Come on Bum! Pacific Drive Rocked!


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

thesunsettree said:


> by all means add the variable, however i was asking for member numbers, not thread views, but whatever


 You must be even more drunk than I thought if you're suggesting every person who has ever registered here has read this thread. And I added no variable - it was in the suggestion you originally took issue with.


thesunsettree said:


> so you think you can brew, number 1 fan - bum???


 Depends what you mean. I can tip yeast into wort. Otherwise - I'm getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

rendo said:


> Shows that rocked whilst growing up in the 80's
> 
> Magnum P.I.
> The A-Team
> ...




thats what i'm talking about, shows that meant something. if only to u and no one else. lol i used to love late night wwf, when gene the machine was still on it, or was that wcw. no think he went to wcw well after wwf

matt


----------



## Siborg (16/3/10)

rendo said:


> you tube rocks for looking up the intro's to all these shows, brings back incredible memories,


 You got that... look for 80's cartoon intros and while you're at it... 90's cartoon intros. See how many you can remember watching!


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

bum said:


> You must be even more drunk than I thought if you're suggesting every person who has ever registered here has read this thread. And I added no variable - it was in the suggestion you originally took issue with.
> Depends what you mean. I can tip yeast into wort. Otherwise - I'm getting there slowly but surely.




bum, this is ur quote
"Seriously? I guarantee at least 10 people from here have emailed already."
i assumed (maybe incorrectly) u meant the entire forum.

so waht do u say the percentage is?

cheers
matt


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/3/10)

Is this argument based on no real information still going?


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

bum said:


> You must be even more drunk than I thought if you're suggesting every person who has ever registered here has read this thread. And I added no variable - it was in the suggestion you originally took issue with.
> Depends what you mean. I can tip yeast into wort. Otherwise - I'm getting there slowly but surely.




quote - so you think you can brew, number 1 fan - bum???

i meant a stupid name for a show, alah "so u think u can dance". bum u have had too much to drink  

cheers
matt


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

Mean Gene Okerlund.



peas_and_corn said:


> Is this argument based on no real information still going?


 Depends. Is it happening between two drunks?


----------



## rendo (16/3/10)

WWF all the way mate.....

how about HULK HOGAN......Andre the GIANT......The ultimate warrior.....aww man...birng back those late nights......Mr.Wonderful....hahaha he was a tosser....lombardi...he always got McHammered....BAM!!!! ....(fast forward to the 21st Century.....terry tate...."HEY JANICE!!")

How about
21 Jump Street...yeah...some seasons where shit as but some were good...
Black Adder
Love thy Neighbour
Allo Allo
CHEERS!! What a show!! 
Mission Impossible...now I am COOKING WITH GAS!!!
MacGyver....Mac!!...I was known as MacGyver for 2 decades for good reasons....haha how can I forget...!
Knight Rider....WOO
Hunter...meeh...ok
Growing pains......ahhh ok
Golden Girls (even that shit was funny back then! F#$K me!)
Punky Brewster...man....da bomb!
Red Dwarf....nice
Star Trek NExt Gen....dubious at first, then hook, line & sinker
TJ Hooker!! hahaha
CHUCK NORRIS....whats its called....far out...Dont mess with Chuck, WALKER...TEXAS RANGER...woooohooo
The YOung ones....hahaha 

Okay okay....so I grew up in the 80's....Get over it Rendo!!

The net wasnt really around then like it is today, I was on BBS (bulletin boards with my 2400 baud modem, talking about homebrewing with ppl in canada, dad brewed, I learnt stuff from the bulletin boards...anyway)...

Now i am an old fart.....30 something...!! ahh well







thesunsettree said:


> thats what i'm talking about, shows that meant something. if only to u and no one else. lol i used to love late night wwf, when gene the machine was still on it, or was that wcw. no think he went to wcw well after wwf
> 
> matt


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

bum said:


> Mean Gene Okerlund.
> 
> 
> Depends. Is it happening between two drunks?




mean gene,thats the one

depends,u may be drunk now, and i may be a drunk B) 

cheers
matt


----------



## rendo (16/3/10)

awww man, dont start me on that...  I will start listing the cartoons too!!

CAPTAIIIIIIIIIIIN CAVEMANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

:chug: UNGA BUNGA!!!

Got your PM Siborg!......one headed your way before I crash outta here into bed!! haha




Siborg said:


> You got that... look for 80's cartoon intros and while you're at it... 90's cartoon intros. See how many you can remember watching!


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (16/3/10)

Well this thread is going to make for interesting reading for Katie from southernstar tommorrow.....  

And yep I agree that this show sounds pretty bad, but hey, I just saw the ad for the Matty Johns show (on channel 7) and it looks like they really do have no idea about tv. I give it 2 weeks 3 tops.


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

rendo said:


> WWF all the way mate.....
> 
> how about HULK HOGAN......Andre the GIANT......The ultimate warrior.....aww man...birng back those late nights......Mr.Wonderful....hahaha he was a tosser....lombardi...he always got McHammered....BAM!!!! ....(fast forward to the 21st Century.....terry tate...."HEY JANICE!!")
> 
> ...



hell yeah,red dwarf is the shit- it is currently having its 20th anniversary on air, tell me which one of these shit reality shoes will do that - dont forget dwarf was a low budget underground gig. and oh man allo allo, the funniest shit ever, "you stupid woman" lol!!!!

cheers
matt

this is exactly what i wanted to achieve, get everyone thinkn of those great shows that had a positive imprint on our memories


----------



## rendo (16/3/10)

hahahaha...."you stupid woman!", Rene was a funny pr!ck....can u imagine that getting thru the sensors these days. 

What about Love thy neighbour. They called each other racist taunts all throughout the show....honkie, nig nog, all sorts bad stuff...haha, SO not PC.

Leave your money on the fridge....KINGSWOOD COUNTRY!!! hahhahaha...."stupid wog" <====(this is a quote from the show everyone, dont get mad at me...)

It didnt get much more low budget then RD.

The Goodies...?!?!? hahaha....I think they started in the 70s. Maybe it was all reruns....prob was!

Its no wonder I dont watch TV now. Seriously. It doesnt get turned on, except for the odd DVD or something like that, wiggles for the kids, but no more. TV Sucks.....it WAS so good  PRICKS....ruin f%$king everything....





thesunsettree said:


> hell yeah,red dwarf is the shit- it is currently having its 20th anniversary on air, tell me which one of these shit reality shoes will do that - dont forget dwarf was a low budget underground gig. and oh man allo allo, the funniest shit ever, "you stupid woman" lol!!!!
> 
> cheers
> matt
> ...


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/3/10)

thesunsettree said:


> hell yeah,red dwarf is the shit- it is currently having its 20th anniversary on air, tell me which one of these shit reality shoes will do that - dont forget dwarf was a low budget underground gig. and oh man allo allo, the funniest shit ever, "you stupid woman" lol!!!!
> 
> cheers
> matt
> ...



BBC is now "underground"??


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

rendo said:


> hahahaha...."you stupid woman!", Rene was a funny pr!ck....can u imagine that getting thru the sensors these days.
> 
> What about Love thy neighbour. They called each other racist taunts all throughout the show....honkie, nig nog, all sorts bad stuff...haha, SO not PC.
> 
> ...



ha ha ha ha ha ha,kingswood country - how good was that

guys, u have made, what has been an horrific, day great

many thanks
matt


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> BBC is now "underground"??




i watched this in like 1989 (or something like that) on abc late at night, with a small audience, long b4 bbc on cable which hadnt come to australia at that stage, so yeah.. forgive me for saying underground

cheers
matt


----------



## rendo (16/3/10)

Cheers Matt!! Good to have a laugh and bring back old memories.

Seriously, get onto youtube and look up some of these intros.....

I am gunna find Allo Allo's intro...just wait...
.
.
.
keep waiting
.
.
.
Here: 
(aahhhh this is a good one......watch it all...dont stop it early....come on!!)
The music brings me back 3.5 years when I went touring around europe for the first time. Venice, Paris, Rome. Incredible. Yet, no place like Oz...would swap it for quids! A bloody nice place to holiday though (and so is Oz)


A good end to the day!

Rendo


thesunsettree said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha,kingswood country - how good was that
> 
> guys, u have made, what has been an horrific, day great
> 
> ...


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> BBC is now "underground"??




and not "now" but "then"


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

rendo said:


> Cheers Matt!! Good to have a laugh and bring back old memories.
> 
> Seriously, get onto youtube and look up some of these intros.....
> 
> ...





rendo,

great memories, one of the few shows my wonderful late father really enjoyed. he was a relaxed but serious man, and it this was one of the shows i would see him laugh openly at. good times  \
cheers
matt


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/3/10)

thesunsettree said:


> i watched this in like 1989 (or something like that) on abc late at night, with a small audience, long b4 bbc on cable which hadnt come to australia at that stage, so yeah.. forgive me for saying underground
> 
> cheers
> matt



It's all good.




thesunsettree said:


> and not "now" but "then"



I was referring to the fact that the BBC made it- every episode except for _Back To Earth_, which was produced by Dave. The BBC isn't considered to be an underground network by any measure, especially seeing that series 1 got 4 million viewers in the UK (well... at least at the beginning)


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> It's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




like i said, forgive me for saying 'underground', but like i said as a 12 yr old @ 11oclock at night on a friday (i think it was fri) on the abc, it wasnt exactly easily accesible, prior to 24hr transmission and cable. but as u said, its all good

cheers
matt

ps. u got any old show memories?


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/3/10)

Hmm, let's see. Most of the shows I watched as a kid has already been covered. Though Power Rangers was a big part of my childhood- hell, I have it on DVD!


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

Why haven't any of you douche-holes mentioned Monkey?


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

bum said:


> Why haven't any of you douche-holes mentioned Monkey?




ha ha ha,bum i have monkey box set dvd which has the eps that never aired. i been fishing for that very show...FINALLY. bum ur not as think as drunk..wait a minute how does the rest of that go

cheers
matt


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

thesunsettree said:


> i have monkey box set dvd which has the eps that never aired.


 Yeah, me too. Have you seen the one where Tripitaka is crucified in a lake of blood? Can't imagine why ABC never put that one to air at 4.30 in the afternoon.


----------



## rendo (16/3/10)

Because I wanted to leave one show out for some a$$hole bum to pop-up and remind everyone... :lol: 

Just jokes....Yes....Monkey....well done bum....



thesunsettree said:


> ha ha ha,bum i have monkey box set dvd which has the eps that never aired. i been fishing for that very show...FINALLY. bum ur not as think as drunk..wait a minute how does the rest of that go
> 
> cheers
> matt


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

quote name='thesunsettree' date='Mar 16 2010, 10:48 PM' post='609308']
ha ha ha,bum i have monkey box set dvd which has the eps that never aired. i been fishing for that very show...FINALLY. bum ur not as think as drunk..wait a minute how does the rest of that go

cheers
matt
[/quote]


----------



## hefevice (16/3/10)

I can't believe no-one has mentioned the Sci-Fi classic that was Blakes 7.

What was the topic again?


----------



## rendo (16/3/10)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1347/the_gre...can_hero_intro/

look at what's happened to me
I cant believe it myself
Suddenly I'm up on top of the world
should have been somebody else.......

HAHA

yes...I reply to myself...."when the going gets tough".....Billy Ocean...NEW TOPIC....songs from the 80's YEAH.....dancing on the ceiling, Lionel Richie..THe bangles

What was the OP again....WGAF!!! :super: 



rendo said:


> .
> .
> Here:


----------



## Siborg (16/3/10)

She's gonna log into her computer tomorrow and check the thread... all of a sudden its up to 8 PAGES!

Man I'd love to find me a job where I could get paid to chat on forums!


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

bum said:


> Yeah, me too. Have you seen the one where Tripitaka is crucified in a lake of blood? Can't imagine why ABC never put that one to air at 4.30 in the afternoon.




lol, i know looking back its funny to think we watched this after school. donnt recall that particular ep but i'm working my way thru the box set. its funny how so many eps i dont remember so many beers/years on. but great to recollect all these years later, my son (5 yrs old) loves it

cheers
matt

off to bed :icon_cheers:


----------



## Siborg (16/3/10)

p.s. Rendo, I'm beating you (just) on posts!


----------



## thesunsettree (17/3/10)

rendo said:


> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1347/the_gre...can_hero_intro/
> 
> look at what's happened to me
> I cant believe it myself
> ...


----------



## jyo (17/3/10)

bum said:


> Why haven't any of you douche-holes mentioned Monkey?



I don't know why, I never liked Monkey. the wierd-arsed whistle used to give me the shits. All my mates would piss it home from school to watch it. 

Pffftt, Monkey. 

Jem and the Misfits..now that was a good show.... h34r:


----------



## Siborg (17/3/10)

thesunsettree said:


> ha ha,fck the OP. it was some dumb fck from CH7, or one of their monkeys anyway


 

LOL :lol:


----------



## rendo (17/3/10)

Damn!!

Siborg.....I will have to write some more shit.....songs of the 80's.....movies of the 80's?? 

Well...its way past my bed time!! I think I will get back to your PM tomorrow mate!

Totally impressed by your efforts mate, that mainfold you made looks tops...anyway...will PM ya 

Nite ladies!!....

(i am gunna be singing the greatest american hero all night and all day tmw!! F#$K  hahaha...check out the magnum PI intro......catchy tune too!!)




Siborg said:


> p.s. Rendo, I'm beating you (just) on posts!


----------



## redbeard (17/3/10)

I bet she is off trolling other forums - fishing, woodworking, motorcycles, model trains ... as she only wants email replies.
Ive been watching the Lone Wolf & Cub aka baby cart movies. Not really childhood but still good.


----------



## Siborg (17/3/10)

redbeard said:


> I bet she is off trolling other forums - fishing, woodworking, motorcycles, model trains ... as she only wants email replies.
> Ive been watching the Lone Wolf & Cub aka baby cart movies. Not really childhood but still good.


HA HA! I have a mate who is really into model trains... He still loves playing with toys. (mind you he's getting close to 40 and has a teenage daughter!)


----------



## ben_sa (17/3/10)

I feel sorry for her inbox if she has replies turned on LOL

Great laugh though and good memories flowing back!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (17/3/10)

Duff said:


> If Ned Bunyip does not get this part I'll be really pissed.
> 
> It is time the Bunyip is unleashed to mainstream viewers :lol:
> 
> Come north to Port Douglas Channel 7.





MMMm who asked you ??? only prob is the brew wench dosn't mind at all ,so long as there is porter on tap most of the time ...

don't think mainstream australia is quite ready for me ...

cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/3/10)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> MMMm who asked you ??? only prob is the brew wench dosn't mind at all ,so long as there is porter on tap most of the time ...
> 
> don't think mainstream australia is quite ready for me ...
> 
> cheers



Thet are ready for you - Iam writing the film script as we speak for your introduction to the rest of Australia Ned - The Rook will play your trusted sidekick as you battle crocodiles, drop bears, insurgents and and the megaswill boys in your search for the perfect home brewed beer .................... or a remake of a seventies show .. that's original

Government grant assured, Academy Awards a shoe in .. need a snappy title ... 





Tagline :The first serious study of sex in Australia (in a funny sort of way). 
Plot:A shy young man is hired by an ad agency to conduct a survey on sex in Australia. The somewhat clueless young man investigates homosexuality... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cast (Credited cast)
Graeme Blundell ... Graeme 
Barry Humphries ... Edna Everage 
Gordon Rumph ... Himself 
rest of cast listed alphabetically: 
James R. Ball ... Himself (as Dr. James R. Ball) 
A.A. Bartholomew ... Himself (as Dr. Bartholomew) 
J.J. Billings ... Himself (as Dr. John J. Billings) 
Terry Bloom ... Himself 
John Button ... Himself 
John Button ... Himself 
Carlotta ... Herself 
F.M. Chamberlin ... Himself (as Very Rev F.M. Chamberlin) 
Keith Dunstan ... Himself 
Kerry Dwyer ... Herself 
Arnold Earnshaw ... Himself 
Rennie Ellis ... Himself 
Beatrice Faust ... Herself 
Geoff Goldie ... Himself 
Stanley Gold ... Himself (as Dr. Stanley Gold) 
Barry Jones ... Himself 
Rosemary Kiely ... Herself 
Bill Larkins ... Himself 
Gerald Lyons ... Himself 
G.R. Marshall ... Himself 
David McIlwraith ... Himself 
Harry M. Miller ... Himself 
Tony Morphett ... Himself 
Russell Morris ... Himself 
Malcolm Muggeridge ... Himself 
Kevin Orpin ... Himself 
Arnold Paine ... Himself 
Jacqueline Passmore ... Herself 
Aggy Read ... Himself 
Fred Schepisi ... Himself 
Dawn Scott ... Herself 
Ray Taylor ... Himself 
Bertram Wainer ... Himself (as Dr. Wainer) 
Jacki Weaver ... Herself (as Jackie Weaver) 
E. Carl Wood ... Himself (as Professor E. Carl Wood) 
Greg Woods ... Himself


----------



## brettprevans (17/3/10)

as much as i think this thread has gone way off topic and shouldnt have..... I can resist.

Ned - how can your play not feature _the Real Craftbrewer_  :lol:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (17/3/10)

Lol haha Fatz good work ,, CM2 it would have too .. lol 

cheers


----------



## dpadden (17/3/10)

Siborg said:


> Man I'd love to find me a job where I could get paid to chat on forums!



Mate, half of the people on this forum get paid to do this all day :unsure:


----------



## HoppingMad (17/3/10)

TV concepts I'd like to see:

Burke's Brewyard
The Young and the Beerless
The Biggest Brewser
All Saints - Special Trappiste Brewing Edition
Better Housebrew and Gardens
Crash Chill Investigation Unit
Cold Case (of APA)
Thank God You're Beer
Costa's Hop Garden Odyssey
Law & Order: Special Infection Victims Unit

And apologies to the OP. The missus said no bloody way! She has enough trouble explaining my hobby to her friends, let alone the whole of Australia. :lol: 

Hopper.


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/3/10)

When are some more American procedural crime shows going to come here? There clearly isn't enough.

Oh yeah: spinoff from Grey's Anatomy? I think there's some gold there!


----------



## nathanR (17/3/10)

why don't they just bring back more

Malcolm Douglas and more Leyland Brothers or the Bush Tucker Man


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/3/10)

Didn't the Leyland Brothers go broke?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (17/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Didn't the Leyland Brothers go broke?




Thats what happens too Land Rover owners..


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/3/10)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Thats what happens too Land Rover owners..



What happened to "Greg the Combi Van"?


----------



## DiscoStu (17/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> When are some more American procedural crime shows going to come here? There clearly isn't enough.
> 
> Oh yeah: spinoff from Grey's Anatomy? I think there's some gold there!



I'm sure I saw something call "Sasha Grey's Anatomy" once


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/3/10)

It's weird, 'Gheys Anatomy" doesn't get any responses on youtube. The Internet has failed me yet again.


----------



## drsmurto (17/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Didn't the Leyland Brothers go broke?



Mike Leyland died last year.


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/3/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Mike Leyland died last year.



Anything to avoid a reunion special.


----------



## Pollux (17/3/10)

Grey's Anatomy had a spin off already, it was called Private Practise..........


I'm just glad I have my daughter watching cartoons from when I was a kid, Tom and Jerry, Looney Tunes etc etc. Beats the shit out of Dora or the Wiggles.


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/3/10)

Pollux said:


> Grey's Anatomy had a spin off already, it was called Private Practise..........
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I have my daughter watching cartoons from when I was a kid, Tom and Jerry, Looney Tunes etc etc. Beats the shit out of Dora or the Wiggles.



Really?? I really don't pay much attention, so it's not surprising that one slipped under the RADAR.


----------



## Pollux (17/3/10)

My wife was a Grey's fan a while back, I was forced to download entire seasons for her........From memory I was only ever asked to download two epsiodes of private practise, it mustn't have been that good.


----------



## rendo (17/3/10)

Alby mangles?



nathanR said:


> why don't they just bring back more
> 
> Malcolm Douglas and more Leyland Brothers or the Bush Tucker Man


----------



## wakkatoo (17/3/10)

rendo said:


> Alby mangles?



Didn't Alby get busted for doing all these so-called outback docos that were meant to be somewhere in remote NT/WA and they were all filmed not far from where he lived (Broken Hill I think?)
Think Alby was more known for the quantity of bikini clad blondes than actual quality TV


----------



## bconnery (17/3/10)

wakkatoo said:


> more known for the quantity of bikini clad blondes than actual quality TV



Are you saying the two are mutually exclusive?


----------



## nathanR (17/3/10)

Alby was a tool .

didn't he kill off a couple of models ?


----------



## Murcluf (17/3/10)

Perhaps Southernstar would have better luck spruiking his cause standing at the kit & kilo stand at a Coles in Redfern, Elizabeth, Broadmedows, or Red Cliffs. To think he would find some dumb arse lost common denominator to keep his stereo typical bath tub making 1970's homebrewer dreams alive...!!!

I've already decided there it too much crap wade through on TV and don't bother watching it much anymore. Praise God for EZTV & Iview, watch what i want when I want without crappy ads

Perhap you should chase up Townsville the self proclaimed orginal craftbrewer he'd be the kind of Fwit your looking for....


----------



## Duff (17/3/10)

This filmed yet?


----------



## beers (17/3/10)

Duff said:


> This filmed yet?



You would think so with 10 pages. But it's been 24hrs since the original post... click to pg10 & it's all Greys Anatomy & Alby Mangles... imagine if you waded through the whole 10 pages.


----------



## Murcluf (17/3/10)

Just watched the promos on YouTube and seriously talk about taking TV watching intelligence down to a new low. How dumb do you thing we really are?????? How about creating something original credible worth watching not regurgitation so American crap and thinking we'd want to watch it...... <_< 

Guess what I'm not in your dip sh*t target market or am I and just sick of you feeding us crap for breakfast lunch and tea. 

You have one of the greatest mediums of all time at your finger tips and have no idea of how to use it constructively.


----------



## thesunsettree (17/3/10)

Murcluf said:


> Just watched the promos on YouTube and seriously talk about taking TV watching intelligence down to a new low. How dumb do you thing we really are?????? How about creating something original credible worth watching not regurgitation so American crap and thinking we'd want to watch it...... <_<
> 
> Guess what I'm not in your dip sh*t target market or am I and just sick of you feeding us crap for breakfast lunch and tea.
> 
> You have one of the greatest mediums of all time at your finger tips and have no idea of how to use it constructively.




oh murcluf, could we be the same person and just not know it :beerbang: . well said mate. i have deliberately not wached the youtube promos cos it will only make me angrier, and create more vitriol for this thread, than i think this great froum can handle.

+ 1 gazillion about the 'greatest medium' comment, such an incredible waste
sure hope ur reading this southernstar

cheers matt


----------



## thesunsettree (17/3/10)

hey southernstsar

where the bloody hell are ya????????????????????????????


----------



## Murcluf (17/3/10)

thesunsettree said:


> oh murcluf, could we be the same person and just not know it :beerbang: . well said mate. i have deliberately not wached the youtube promos cos it will only make me angrier, and create more vitriol for this thread, than i think this great froum can handle.
> 
> + 1 gazillion about the 'greatest medium' comment, such an incredible waste
> sure hope ur reading this southernstar
> ...



"I may not be be a smart man.... JEHENNY ...... but I know what selective editing is....!!!"


----------



## thesunsettree (17/3/10)

Murcluf said:


> "I may not be be a smart man.... JEHENNY ...... but I know what selective editing is....!!!"




ok , so i know thats a quote...but i cant place it. pls tell B) 

matt


----------



## Mantis (17/3/10)

I just waded thru the pages of this thread and two things stand out

I have been reminded of all the crap tv I have watched in my life
And Bum is a hoot


----------



## goomboogo (17/3/10)

Paddo said:


> Mate, half of the people on this forum get paid to do this all day :unsure:



No, they get paid to do something else all day. They just choose to look at this forum rather than perform work duties.


----------



## Tony (17/3/10)

bum said:


> Seriously? I guarantee at least 10 people from here have emailed already.
> 
> Can't verify that, of course. But I am positive it is true (I truly hope this positivity appeases my detractors).



I emailed. Just to see if it was something worth looking into. I was very sceptical and when i got a "you would be perfect" email and googled the show...... i just thought...... NO WAY!



Murcluf said:


> Just watched the promos on YouTube and seriously talk about taking TV watching intelligence down to a new low. How dumb do you thing we really are?????? How about creating something original credible worth watching not regurgitation so American crap and thinking we'd want to watch it...... <_<
> 
> Guess what I'm not in your dip sh*t target market or am I and just sick of you feeding us crap for breakfast lunch and tea.
> 
> You have one of the greatest mediums of all time at your finger tips and have no idea of how to use it constructively.



I got another email today from them saying...... so can we ring you and organise it?

I basicly said what you have said here. Said my wife and i dont argue about it so it would be fake and just cant bring myself to do this. I wouldnt watch it so i dont want to be on it!




Mantis said:


> And Bum is a hoot



:lol: a good pun is a good pun.

cheers


----------



## Murcluf (17/3/10)

Tony you'd be another smart man like me, perhaps we should buy us a shrimp boat and Lieutenant Dan and Bubba could come along for the ride too.

Got to love Gumpisms


----------



## thesunsettree (17/3/10)

Murcluf said:


> Tony you'd be another smart man like me, perhaps we should buy us a shrimp boat and Lieutenant Dan and Bubba could come along for the ride too.
> 
> Got to love Gumpisms




lol, i have read this a few times over the last hr or so,and i just got it B) . how powerful , as a movie moment goes, when he rolls the wheelchair over the edge

matt


----------



## Mantis (17/3/10)

thesunsettree said:


> lol, i have read this a few times over the last hr or so,and i just got it B) . how powerful , as a movie moment goes, when he rolls the wheelchair over the edge
> 
> matt


----------



## Cube (17/3/10)

Tony said:


> I emailed. Just to see if it was something worth looking into. I was very sceptical and when i got a "you would be perfect" email and googled the show...... i just thought...... NO WAY!
> I got another email today from them saying...... so can we ring you and organise it?
> cheers



Oh come on Tony. You could make your own hilarious tv here.

"oh hi tv crew good morning. Please have some cucumber sandwiches before you start filming me and my wife today - they are the best"

Quickly pull out your camera and watch them squirm as they are introduced to your other hobby.... super hot chilli growing! 7 pot chilli powder cucumber sandwiches your speciality.....

" oh sorry channel 7 crew- I though you were filming my chilli hobby today....sorry"

Muahahahahah

Sell it to ACA.
Profit :icon_drunk:


----------



## rendo (17/3/10)

I was lucky enough to have Malcolm Douglas tour me and my bro around his very own crocodile farm in broome. He rarely did tours, but he was there on the day and thought he would take a small group around.

That guy knows crocs! Words cant describe, so I will just say it was FREAKIN AWESOME!!!! I asked him to call my dad up, cause he loves Malcolm, and believe or not, he did. They spoke for 2-3 hours....what a nice guy. This would have been about 20 years ago, I was in about year 5 or 6 at school then. 

http://www.malcolmdouglas.com.au/crocpark.html



nathanR said:


> why don't they just bring back more
> 
> Malcolm Douglas and more Leyland Brothers or the Bush Tucker Man


----------



## rendo (17/3/10)

chillllllllies....

I LURVE chilli........I used to have about 20 varieties growing at any one time, but time isnt so permitting, so I just have a few old favs....

Cube did u say you had some 7pot chilli seeds to send me....are u SURE they are 7pot....not just habs?

Check out this wally.....eating a 7pot..... 





Cube said:


> " oh sorry channel 7 crew- I though you were filming my chilli hobby today....sorry"


----------



## rendo (18/3/10)

So last night we went thru all the shows in the 80's that we wasted years of our lives watching, and loved every bit of it....

What next?

Movies from the 80's....?? What shit can I say 2nite.....??? 

Ahhh f*&k it ...and the OP.....I am going to bed!!!

rendo out...

(ps....I forgot to mention another dude from WWF.....the "Junkyard Dog'...remember him? He was cool...He whooped ass...(and was also a REAL wrestler. I reckon Manticle is our Junkyard Dog.....kinda looks like him too...well KINDA.....but there are a few differences)









rendo said:


> Shows that rocked whilst growing up in the 80's
> 
> Magnum P.I.
> The A-Team
> ...


----------



## jyo (18/3/10)

Murcluf said:


> Tony you'd be another smart man like me, perhaps we should buy us a shrimp boat and Lieutenant Dan and Bubba could come along for the ride too.
> 
> Got to love Gumpisms




She tasted like cigarettes.


----------



## Cube (18/3/10)

rendo said:


> chillllllllies....
> 
> I LURVE chilli........I used to have about 20 varieties growing at any one time, but time isnt so permitting, so I just have a few old favs....
> 
> ...




Yeah 7 pot for sure. Also growing Bhut Jolokia, Goats weed and Devils Tongue. Thai super hots and rainbows. Got all the super hots from Tony here ( hence my comment )

That guy on youtube is nothing compared to Neil from The Hippy Seed co. Down in NSW.

Check this one out:
 . A 1 ounce 7 pot!

He has eaten pods that would send me to hospital if I ate a slither..... check out his other videos. He also sells all the super hot seeds and sauces he makes etc.


Edit: Oh yeah - check out the chilli thread in brew food if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Tony (18/3/10)

yep they are 7's

PM me your address and i will put you on the list. I have a few ripe ones out on the plant.

They make habanero's feel like jalapinos!


----------



## rendo (18/3/10)

WOW....they ARE 7's!!! thats very exciting 

PM on its way Tony.



Tony said:


> yep they are 7's
> 
> PM me your address and i will put you on the list. I have a few ripe ones out on the plant.
> 
> They make habanero's feel like jalapinos!


----------



## bonj (18/3/10)




----------

